# ADA in Europe



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Can anyone help me out here...I'm trying to get hold of some ADA goods in Europe. Living in the UK, looks like my only option is to contact ADA Europe. I've e-mailed these guys a couple of times but had no response. Anybody know how I might get hold of a retailer who is willing to ship, or has anyone else sucessfully contacted ADA Europe? Suggestions welcome....

Nick


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Nick,

I can commiserate with your frustration. Here is a link to a thread which may have more info for you on ADA in Europe and shipping from the US. Good luck!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=7978

Maggie


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

You can try in German e-shop:

http://www.aquariumkreativ.de/cgi-bin/shop/index/index.cgi?0_816714VBQTCK+katalog+0

..but like you see prises are same STUPID like on ADAEURO. I remember that about 1year ago in that german shop prises were almost like in US now so i don't understand why they are so high now. Maybe german people can bought this stuff but here in Poland when average gain is about 240-280Euro netto this are product for few ....


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I also have tried to contact ADA Europe quite a few times to find out how one would go about purchasing ADA goods here. 

Absolutely zero response.

Whoever is running their European operation isn't too keen on expanding the European customer base... or has absolutely no clue how to go about it. He/she could start by answering queries!

A company trying to market high price/high end products with this type of sales attitude is not going to be very successful.

Makes me cringe to think what their after sales customer service is like here in Europe.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry, didn't mean to rant...  

Well, actually I did mean to rant!  

Rant off...


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks to all for your comments. 

Maggie-I've seen the thread. Looks like ADA Europe spend all their time getting over ADG about their prices rather than be too concerned about their own domestic European market, which they are obviously not serving (Laith I agree with you completely). I shall keep trying though...

Norbert-thanks for the link. Glassware prices are high-these are items that I think could be shipped to the UK from the US or elsewhere given thier light weight and have it be wothwhile. Given eurozone exchange rates and customs duties I reckon I could stomach the cost of getting some of the substrate from germany or elsewhere in Europe.

I'd still like to hear what ADA Europe are up to though...


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, this time I sent an e-mail to ADA Europe in Italy in Italian. Still no response. This is kind of frustrating....


----------

